# Uber Has ****ed My Life



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

My Uber Story

So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn’t done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact “Uber Support”, which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won’t go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren’t fired or let go they just didn’t get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I’m gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn’t have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don’t owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I’d be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don’t know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I’m a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn’t want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry this has happened to you... But sadly that's just how they operate... They are a sorry bunch of bastards with no regard for us drivers...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

DexNex said:


> View attachment 365367


What is the picture for?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> What is the picture for?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Uber = EVIL


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Get a new abstract from DMV . It will show tickets were paid and no outstanding tickets . It's only $7.00 you can do it online or go thete


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

doesn't matter if tickets are paid. 3 violations in 3 years is a deactivation.

insurance considers 3 in 3 drivers high risk.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

njn said:


> doesn't matter if tickets are paid. 3 violations in 3 years is a deactivation.
> 
> insurance considers 3 in 3 drivers high risk.


This....


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a lot of disgust towards Uber like the rest of us, but this whoa is me Uber destroyed my life topics are ridiculous.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The background thing happened to me in September 2018. Difference with my situation was the app showed me as online, waiting for trips. I knew something was wrong after three hours and no pings. Checked the rider app, and I am not showing. Called the awesome support line and after hours was finally told it was the background check.

What happened is I didn't drive for months prior to September 2018, so I ignored the messages that I needed to opt in and consent to a background check. Uber without warning took me offline once I started driving again. Took a week to get back on, I don't have anything that would fail the CORI. 

Seems like you do have violations that would cause you to fail, which is your fault, not Ubers. They run a check once a year AT LEAST. 3 violations in one year and you are deactivated.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I was waitlisted for two months because of checkr, dmv, and Uber. I had a sparkling record but still had to fight for months to get back online.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


TL : DR


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

@@@@ translated is help.

why is the site censoring help?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

A speeding ticket isn’t an infraction... I’m pretty sure you hit the threshold for tickets ? 

I have a court date in week to fight an infraction of going straight from a right turn only lane. I plead not guilty. I’m going in armed with evidence , I don’t think he’s going to show


For the sake of your daughter , apply with whatever pizza delivery or quick job with tips that you can do until this is cleared up. 

**Its hard to avoid tickets , it’s the second suckiest thing about the job after accidents . Sorry this happened . I’ve learned pax are never worth speeding or picking up from bad spots


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> What is the picture for?


It indicates that the person that responded is not interested in being helpful in any way and just wants to mock your writing style. You will encounter lots of these people. Just ignore them and move on. They are not even worth a snarky response.



njn said:


> doesn't matter if tickets are paid. 3 violations in 3 years is a deactivation.
> 
> insurance considers 3 in 3 drivers high risk.


From what I have been told, though, parking tickets don't count toward the 3 in 3. Only moving violations. I'm not sure if not having your insurance card on you would be considered a moving violation, provided that you had valid insurance at the time and just didn't have the card on you. So that is possibly 1 in 3, or worst case, 2 in 3 (assuming that what I have been told about parking tickets is correct).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> **Its hard to avoid tickets , it's the second suckiest thing about the job after accidents .


Silly statement, if you don't break the law, you are not getting a ticket. When you get into a right only lane because you don't want to wait your turn, you deserve a ticket.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> From what I have been told, though, parking tickets don't count toward the 3 in 3. Only moving violations. I'm not sure if not having your insurance card on you would be considered a moving violation, provided that you had valid insurance at the time and just didn't have the card on you. So that is possibly 1 in 3, or worst case, 2 in 3 (assuming that what I have been told about parking tickets is correct).


I think you are correct, parking tickets are not moving violations and do not reflect in the decision.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> Silly statement, if you don't break the law, you are not getting a ticket. When you get into a right only lane because you don't want to wait your turn, you deserve a ticket.
> 
> 
> I think you are correct, parking tickets are not moving violations and do not reflect in the decision.


My statement was silly ? Your statement was redundant and unnecessary . Obviously we all TRY not to get tickets , but they happen .. what world are YOU living in ???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i feel for you trying to better your self and your family.
screw uber . my advice to you this is not an insult buy my advice.
go apply at mcdonalds they pay owards collage from my understanding and mcdonalds will pay benefits for your family also you will make better money for your family. mcdonalds is fast food but it has changed its a good place to work if you want to go to collage
McDonald's Triples Crew Tuition Assistance for Restaurant Employees, Lowers Eligibility Requirement to 90 Days
Crew: Eligible crew will have access to $2,500/year, up from $700/year.
Managers: Eligible Managers will have access to $3,000/year, up from $1,050.
More items...•Mar 29, 2018


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

> **Its hard to avoid tickets , it's the second suckiest thing about the job after accidents . Sorry this happened . I've learned pax are never worth speeding or picking up from bad spots


Might be jinxing myself here but after over 3 years and 8500 trips, I've had zero tickets. 170,000 miles in and around Chicago.


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> The background thing happened to me in September 2018. Difference with my situation was the app showed me as online, waiting for trips. I knew something was wrong after three hours and no pings. Checked the rider app, and I am not showing. Called the awesome support line and after hours was finally told it was the background check.
> 
> What happened is I didn't drive for months prior to September 2018, so I ignored the messages that I needed to opt in and consent to a background check. Uber without warning took me offline once I started driving again. Took a week to get back on, I don't have anything that would fail the CORI.
> 
> Seems like you do have violations that would cause you to fail, which is your fault, not Ubers. They run a check once a year AT LEAST. 3 violations in one year and you are deactivated.


It's not 3 violations in one year it's 2 violations, and one violation was dismissed


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Your screwed bro! Your not going to get reinstated. Its their way of not allowing you to get ANYTHING from them. Better go see lyft.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> It's not 3 violations in one year it's 2 violations, and one violation was dismissed


Are there three violations that come up on the CORI?


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

Clevername said:


> Might be jinxing myself here but after over 3 years and 8500 trips, I've had zero tickets. 170,000 miles in and around Chicago.


My tickets happened before I even started driving with Uber, they were on my dmv record when they signed me up a year ago so I don't understand why they are flagging them now


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 365378


Yeah, I stopped reading after 100 words. Lost me. Go cry a river.

Unsubscribed


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Are there three violations that come up on the CORI?


I don't know what's CORI is



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I stopped reading after 100 words. Lost me. Go cry a river.
> 
> Unsubscribed


**** you dude, why so much hate, Uber has really messed me up the last week over nothing basically. You probably don't know what it's like to support a family and feel the weight of that. I lost my only job. You are trying to say that if you got fired you wouldn't be mad or salty at your former employer.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> I don't know what's CORI is
> 
> 
> @@@@ you dude, why so much hate, Uber has really messed me up the last week over nothing basically. You probably don't know what it's like to support a family and feel the weight of that. I lost my only job. You are trying to say that if you got fired you wouldn't be mad or salty at your former employer.


Do three violations come up on your background check?


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Do three violations come up on your background check?


Yes


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> ... I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for.
> 
> ... So here is where it all gets fishy,


You're right. This is where it all gets fishy because this may be your Uber story, but cannot possibly be _your _story. First, parking tickets won't appear on a DMV abstract, nor would one appear anywhere on a background check. Second, practically any judge will dismiss a violation for failure to produce valid proof of insurance if there was no lapse in insurance. And lastly, no determination of the results of a background check will ever come from whether or not you owe money to the courts.

Personally, I think you're being purposely selective in your transparency and I'm betting there's a _lot _that you're not telling because there's no way you're deactivated based solely on the information you've provided. No way.

But, of course, it's all Uber's fault.


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

VictorD said:


> You're right. This is where it all gets fishy because this may be your Uber story, but cannot possibly be _your _story. First, parking tickets won't appear on a DMV abstract, nor would one appear anywhere on a background check. Second, practically any judge will dismiss a violation for failure to produce valid proof of insurance if there was no lapse in insurance. And lastly, no determination of the results of a background check will ever come from whether or not you owe money to the courts.
> 
> Personally, I think you're being purposely selective in your transparency and I'm betting there's a _lot _that you're not telling because there's no way you're deactivated based solely on the information you've provided. No way.


??????? F you I'm so sick of hearing people call me a liar


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


You're gonna have to drive lyft for a while to support your family, until you get your Uber account straight.

Next look for a career job, you and your family deserve that.

Lastly you're gonna have to loosen your sphincter a little more if you wanna drive for Uber.

Believe me, this is only the tip ??


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

F-uber- said:


> ??????? F you I'm so sick of hearing people call me a liar


Thank you for validating my point.


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Thank you for validating my point.
> 
> View attachment 365457


I joined this site cuz I thought it was where you could get help and people had similar experience but all it is is where people bash you call you names and a liar and have absolutely no good help.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

let's see the checkr report so we can help.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> I joined this site cuz I thought it was where you could get help and people had similar experience but all it is is where people bash you call you names and a liar and have absolutely no good help.


85% of replies on this site are of no help. Three moving violations came up on your CORI, that's probably why you can't drive for Uber.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> The background thing happened to me in September 2018. Difference with my situation was the app showed me as online, waiting for trips. I knew something was wrong after three hours and no pings. Checked the rider app, and I am not showing. Called the awesome support line and after hours was finally told it was the background check.
> 
> What happened is I didn't drive for months prior to September 2018, so I ignored the messages that I needed to opt in and consent to a background check. Uber without warning took me offline once I started driving again. Took a week to get back on, I don't have anything that would fail the CORI.
> 
> Seems like you do have violations that would cause you to fail, which is your fault, not Ubers. They run a check once a year AT LEAST. 3 violations in one year and you are deactivated.


3 violations in three years.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)




----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

F-uber- said:


> I lost my only job.


You're an independent contractor, start thinking outside the box instead of wasting time thinking how other people/company screwed you, you don't have time to be negative.

Find other part-time jobs to get yourself on your feet.

Stop wasting time on forums and lashing out on people.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> From what I have been told, though, parking tickets don't count toward the 3 in 3. Only moving violations. I'm not sure if not having your insurance card on you would be considered a moving violation, provided that you had valid insurance at the time and just didn't have the card on you. So that is possibly 1 in 3, or worst case, 2 in 3 (assuming that what I have been told about parking tickets is correct).


For the OP: I do think this is you or only angle. If the no insurance card was written up but you had valid insurance they CAN take that off your record. SHOULD.

Goober in no way screwed you. You did it to yourself.

I am currently on Goober timeout for my Checker BG check. Yip I pulled a third speeding ticket in three years this last spring down in Oregon and Checker ran my BG. I did that not Goober

Stop blaming everyone else for your mistakes and you will find you have a lot more control in your own life!

Go deliver for amazon, or pizza, or UPS or anyone.

I am still on Gryft till they pull my check again. MY first ticket was Feb of 17, so hopefully it doesn't pull on a check after. Seattle has the strictest requirements in the states from what I understand.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> I joined this site cuz I thought it was where you could get help and people had similar experience but all it is is where people bash you call you names and a liar and have absolutely no good help.


There are people that are willing to provide constructive advise, but you need to do what I told you to do initially.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> It indicates that the person that responded is not interested in being helpful in any way and just wants to mock your writing style. You will encounter lots of these people. Just ignore them and move on. They are not even worth a snarky response.


Right now, you are completely focusing on the people that just want to be arrogant jerks. That doesn't get you anywhere. Also, bear in mind that if you present a story that seems implausible or fabricated, your story will be picked apart even by those that are willing to provide constructive advise.

The way I see it, there are three possibilities right now:

1. You are only telling part of the story, and you are leaving out the part that explains why Uber has put your account on hold. If that is the case, then there is nothing anybody can do to help you.

2. There is an error in the system somewhere (either at Uber or in the background check), and your account was put on hold in error. If this is the case, you might be able to get it corrected and you might not. Keep in mind that Uber has no shortage or drivers and individual drivers don't matter in the slightest to them, so they will have very little motivation to correct this issue for you. One less driver on the road is inconsequential to them.

3. This is a deliberate action on Uber's part to prevent you from reaching 3,000 rides and receiving the benefits associated with that. If that is the case, then there is really nothing you can do. Per the contract that you agreed to with Uber before you started driving, Uber can terminate the contract at any time for any or no reason. They don't have to have a valid reason (or any reason at all) to drop you as a driver.


----------



## F-uber- (Oct 9, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> All these tickets & infractions indicate irresponsibility on your part. You lack discipline. Uber likes their ants to be disciplined.
> 
> CheckR was "blowing you off." CheckR knows it is not the policy of the DMV to simply erase irresponsible behavior from your driving history.
> 
> ...


For you, the family 3 year old daughter that I am supporting isn't mine. I have no children directly coming from me. So don't be so quick to judge. Some times people hit a low before they hit a high. I'm just at the low point looking for help. I already have enough haters as is cuz I love my wife and 3 year old like she was mine. Btw I'm not undisciplined or irresponsible... you don't know me or my life and to say that to me just shows how faith in humanity is so lost. People don't even care anymore about others and kicker you harder when you are down instead of trying to hold out a hand to help you.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

F-uber- said:


> For you ass wipe the family 3 year old daughter that I am supporting isn't mine. I have no children directly coming from me. So don't be so quick to judge A-hole. Some times people hit a low before they hit a high. I'm just at the low point looking for help. I already have enough haters as is cuz I love my wife and 3 year old like she was mine. Btw I'm not undisciplined or irresponsible... you don't know me or my life and to say that to me just shows how faith in humanity is so lost. People don't even care anymore about others and kicker you harder when you are down instead of trying to hold out a hand to help you.


Stop wasting your time here.

Use your time to do something constructive for your 3 year old's sake.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> A speeding ticket isn't an infraction... I'm pretty sure you hit the threshold for tickets ?
> 
> I have a court date in week to fight an infraction of going straight from a right turn only lane. I plead not guilty. I'm going in armed with evidence , I don't think he's going to show
> 
> ...


Actually it's real easy to avoid speeding tickets... I drive EVERYWHERE using cruise control. 1 mile over whatever Waze says is the current speed limit. Customer complains and asks you to hurry up, explain it or put em on the curb. no one will pay that ticket but me, and as we see here they can and will end up accumulating and getting you deactivated.

So Cruise control is your friend.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Your scenario sucks. I recognize that you are doing Uber as a means to dig out of the hole that life has somehow put you in. Everyone doing this full tiime is looking hard for the way out.

I hate to say it but you face a serious uphill battle with this scenario. Every entity that you encounter will point the finger at another entity.

Uber: It's not us, it's Checkr.

Checkr: Hey, this is what your record shows, go talk to the DMV.

DMV: Man, we only show what the courts tell us. Go talk to the court again.

And so on......

In terms of the tickets and the time frame, you have a serious roadblock if you cannot get some removed. In the meantime, I strongly suggest doing something under the table or that doesn't require a drivers license, to support your family.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

F-uber- said:


> For you ass wipe the family 3 year old daughter that I am supporting isn't mine.


It ain't Uber's kid either. Uber is the last entity in the world who gives a shit if you & your family starves. 


F-uber- said:


> Some times people hit a low before they hit a high.


You were already high when you claimed Uber was a "job."


F-uber- said:


> People don't even care anymore about others and kicker you harder when you are down instead of trying to hold out a hand to help you.


Hey, you catch on fast! Welcome to UP.net!
Continue to read through the many threads here - you'll kick yourself in the butt for not joining sooner.
So much to learn here, and soon you too will be a contributing member of this forum chastising other members desiring a career & family on an Uber income.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

F-uber- said:


> I joined this site cuz I thought it was where you could get help and people had similar experience but all it is is where people bash you call you names and a liar and have absolutely no good help.


There is an art to seeking help in UP.NET:

Ignore the punters, the negative ninnys, and jaded peanut gallery
Focus on the helpful people, that offer good feedback. 
Understanding how to filter information in a public forum is key.

_(And yea, you may have done yourself a favour if you used some line breaks in your story instead of one MASSIVE PARAGRAPH of straight text.)_


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> 85% of replies on this site are of no help. Three moving violations came up on your CORI, that's probably why you can't drive for Uber.





Amos69 said:


> 3 violations in three years.


But again, parking tickets are not moving violations and don't count toward the 3 in 3, correct?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> **Its hard to avoid tickets ...


No, its not. Don't speed, keep your paperwork in the car and up to date and you'll be fine.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> But again, parking tickets are not moving violations and don't count toward the 3 in 3, correct?


Pretty sure Yes, Also the No proof of insurance is removable. The OP just needs to get those two removed. Very surprised they even showed up.

Here in Seattle our red light cams do not go on as a moving violation if you just pay them. Just a cash cow for the city. I had three RLC's my first year, and none of those popped on my checker check.

Edited to say:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> ??????? F you I'm so sick of hearing people call me a liar


Well lets call this what it is. YOUR A LIAR!! Also if you use GOOBER to support a family with a small child YOUR A DB IDIOT!!!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time _*and a parking ticket*_, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years.


So the three infractions are:

1. Speeding (this definitely counts)

2. Not having proof of insurance (this may or may not count)

3. Parking ticket (this shouldn't count)

So worst case, this should be 2 in 3...........unless the lack of insurance thing trumps everything because Uber thinks you are driving without valid insurance. I could see that being a 1st-strike-and-you're-out type of offense. But if he actually had insurance, then it shouldn't be.

Either way, I don't see how 3 in 3 comes into play because the worst case is 2 in 3 here.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

coming soon...

QblkQ-J6zio[/MEDIA]]


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Syn said:


> No, its not. Don't speed, keep your paperwork in the car and up to date and you'll be fine.


I don't speed. My paperwork is always legit. You're restating the obvious. In reality I can't always see signs , especially at night. If I'm unfamiliar with an area of my city, I could violate any one of millions of potential offenses... some of which are purposely out there to trick drivers . It's comical to me how many ? signs there are everywhere.

Where you live, do pax ever try to have you pick them up on a red curb ? Or expect you to double park in the street for them downtown ? Have your passengers ever jumped out of the car in the middle of the street? The drivers saying it's easy to not get tickets , you must live in the boonies or not drive much.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

This shit doesn't add up. Either way I hope you get deactivated. Go get a REAL job to support your family.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

It really doesn't matter at this point if the OP has infraction or not.

Ube doesn't care. Uber deactivated OP's account, 99% it is final call with no recourse.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Actually it's real easy to avoid speeding tickets... I drive EVERYWHERE using cruise control. 1 mile over whatever Waze says is the current speed limit. Customer complains and asks you to hurry up, explain it or put em on the curb. no one will pay that ticket but me, and as we see here they can and will end up accumulating and getting you deactivated.
> 
> So Cruise control is your friend.


Cruise control in grid lock traffic ? I live in Southern California , cruise control not recommended. We have some of the worst drivers in the country here and horrid traffic.

Are you saying that speeding tickets are the only kind of tickets there are? You're confusing me!! You're being so smug about how EASY it is to not get tickets . The traffic cops in California are the worst! They will ruin your life for a quota. Look what they did to Rodney King !!!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't speed. My paperwork is always legit. You're restating the obvious. In reality I can't always see signs , especially at night. If I'm unfamiliar with an area of my city, I could violate any one of millions of potential offenses... some of which are purposely out there to trick drivers . It's comical to me how many ? signs there are everywhere.
> 
> Where you live, do pax ever try to have you pick them up on a red curb ? Or expect you to double park in the street for them downtown ? Have your passengers ever jumped out of the car in the middle of the street? The drivers saying it's easy to not get tickets , you must live in the boonies or not drive much.


Yep, I do all those things. Sometimes I get pulled over too. But so far I haven't received any tickets - be respectful to cops, have all paperwork ready and up to date and most of the time they won't give you tickets for smaller offences like those that you mentioned. If you do get tickets for those things, then you must be living in some small town where population is 750 and cops have nothing better to do ... or you do something else to get cops pissed off. Last year I drove over 30,000 miles for ride sharing and my full time job too requires me to visit clients on a daily basis. So I clearly do drive much and I 20+ years of driving I never received any tickets other than few parking tickets.



O-Side Uber said:


> Look what they did to Rodney King !!!


Yeah, he was just a poor innocent man who was just minding his own business and never had problems with cops before or after that incident ...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Cruise control in grid lock traffic ? I live in Southern California , cruise control not recommended. We have some of the worst drivers in the country here and horrid traffic.
> 
> Are you saying that speeding tickets are the only kind of tickets there are? You're confusing me!! You're being so smug about how EASY it is to not get tickets . The traffic cops in California are the worst! They will ruin your life for a quota. Look what they did to Rodney King !!!


No I'm not BEING SMUG, so calm down first of all. I am however saying that in most cases SPEEDING is what attracts the cop to your car onin the first place, assuming of course your not driving like an idiot. And DUH of course you can't use it in gridlock. But if you drive ONLY in gridlock... Maybe your having some GPS issues...

Now what I am saying is use Cruise control whenever possible at all times.. drive professionally and do not draw attention to yourself... Once you've been spotted for erratic behavior.. your right the infractions they stop you for will mount up from there... Especially if your stopped they always seem to DIG for more violations....

I have driven this way for a long time and not drawn attention to myself... And I personally have not had a traffic violation or have I been pulled over in well over 15 years...

All that said... Maybe I'm just a singularity, or maybe if people drive to be invisible they could reduce the probability of getting pinched by the man.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

All I’m going to say is:
1) Parking tickets can’t count. If they counted, I’d be deactivated from life. Only this year I may have had 18 parking tickets (there is a reason for it, but I’m not going to explain).
2) Yes, reading a huge paragraph is annoying, but you guys behave like idiots. He is asking for help the way he can, and you just mock him and put him down. You are what’s wrong with society nowadays. Classic bullys.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Dekero said:


> All that said... Maybe I'm just a singularity, or maybe if people drive to be invisible they could reduce the probability of getting pinched by the man.


Sometimes, they just want to pull you over.

I got pulled over this summer while driving on the Interstate. New Jersey license plates have the words "New Jersey" at the top and "Garden State" at the bottom. Local municipal cop told me that the reason he pulled me over was because there was a plate frame installed on my car and it partially obstructed the words "Garden State" at the bottom of the license plate. This plate frame was installed by the dealership that I bought the car from back in 2009. So in 10 years with every cop that has ever been behind my car, the one that noticed this is the one that was sitting on the side of the Interstate while I zipped past him at 65 mph (I wasn't speeding)? Yeah, I don't think so. Something triggered his interest, so he followed me for 2 miles looking for a reason to pull me over. That was what he finally settled on because I didn't give him any other reason. He had already decided that he was going to pull me over for _something_, though.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Sometimes, they just want to pull you over.
> 
> I got pulled over this summer while driving on the Interstate. New Jersey license plates have the words "New Jersey" at the top and "Garden State" at the bottom. Local municipal cop told me that the reason he pulled me over was because there was a plate frame installed on my car and it partially obstructed the words "Garden State" at the bottom of the license plate. This plate frame was installed by the dealership that I bought the car from back in 2009. So in 10 years with every cop that has ever been behind my car, the one that noticed this is the one that was sitting on the side of the Interstate while I zipped past him at 65 mph (I wasn't speeding)? Yeah, I don't think so. Something triggered his interest, so he followed me for 2 miles looking for a reason to pull me over. That was what he finally settled on because I didn't give him any other reason. He had already decided that he was going to pull me over for _something_, though.


I get it.. some cops are just asshats... But that doesn't mean people can't do a little to help reduce the probability of this happening.. however in the end some cops just target certain cars and people and in those cases it sounds like calling them on their BS is the best way to handle it.. and to make them explain their actions. But KNOWING you had been on point and hadn't done a thing wrong goes a long way during these kind of harassment stops.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I get it.. some cops are just asshats... But that doesn't mean people can't do a little to help reduce the probability of this happening.. however in the end some cops just target certain cars and people and in those cases it sounds like calling them on their BS is the best way to handle it.. and to make them explain their actions. But KNOWING you had been on point and hadn't done a thing wrong goes a long way during these kind of harassment stops.


I don't call them on it. Just answer the questions that they ask and provide the documents that they ask for with the hope that the interaction will come to an end as quickly as possible without incident. And ALWAYS keep your hands in plain sight, preferably at 10 and 2 on the steering wheel.

I've found that it happens much more often when I have a beard than when I am clean shaven.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Never depend on Uber and/or Lyft as your sole source of income.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Lol ... you really didnt think that Uber was going to pay for your college tuition did you ?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's comical to me how many ? signs there are everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LoveBC said:


> This....


And THIS !


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not going to echo all of the comments about parking ticket and insurance card ticket shouldn't still be on your record. I'm very confused because I absolutly don't understand why the parking ticket could even appear, are you reading your dmv report correctly or just assuming. 

With that said, I absolutely do not think that it's uber's way of keeping you from the college benefit. They are not dropping every driver comng up on 3k rides. The college benefit is a scam. It only kicks in after any other benefit INCLUDING financial aid kicks in. So if you qualify for a loan, you have to take that and Uber only covers the difference. They may not even pay it, the school might cover the $200 difference.

Bottom line, Uber is a crappy unethical company. Relying upon them for consistent income is no longer a viable approach.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Abridged version: Uber Sux.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

F-uber- said:


> Have any of you had anything like this happen?


I've seen it many times, right on this site! Poor drivers complaining how Uber missed their abysmal driving record during the first go round!

Then when traffic infractions show up on a subsequent check, they're all, "Uber ruined my life!" Instead of being grateful for the time they were able to earn for their family under false pretense.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Seriously, dude... grow a ****ing pair and learn to take responsibility for your own failures.

*If you fail at rideshare...*


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP so sorry that you have been through all this but there are a few things that I don't quite understand.

You have had over 2000 rides which means that you should have cleared the background check in order to drive. Why would Uber conduct another time? Second, you have a few violation tickets but how is it Uber's fault? It is always the best to keep a hard copy of your insurance policy in the glovebox but depending on your state, an electronic version is also acceptable (could be insurance app or online account). Third about your tuition. Do you really expect that to be paid by Uber in full? It is true that some officers are purely @@@@ despite that apparently on the highway everyone drives above the limit but even 1mph above the limit is deemed as speeding by default. Unless you were driving at an incredibly high speed (say 10mph above limit), most of them do not really step in (at least this is my experience). I have learnt from other threads that an applicant need to apply for a loan himself/herself first before Uber can do their job. Have your programme started already?

Try Lyft. I got approved the same day I signed up. The background check is astonishingly efficient, if there are any. Finally it doesn't matter whether a driver has 0 trip, 100 trips or even thousands of trips like you, any driver can be deactivated at any given time without any reason at their discretion. So as the rating. A 4.99 is paid the same rate as another driver with 4.7. Go to a greenhub. There are humans who can understand you and offer help. They are the actual ones who know what they are doing, not the Uber support or the whatever you call specialized team. I hope you will be reactivated soon but please do not play their Pro game. If a higher elite status means higher pay, then it is a different story but unfortunately this is not the case. Best wishes.

This is my only experience with Uber support in case you are interested. Not long after I started driving, I was accused of driving under the influence of alcohol / drugs. First of all, I am not a native English speaker hence I am not of any position to criticize the English proficiency of anyone. However.... I have tried to explain my situation but the person on the other side on the phone says "Sorry, can you repeat?" I have then repeated my words slowly multiple times but followed by "Do you have an issue with your trip?" OMFG. It is like pulling hairs. Subsequent exchange of words were completely futile. I bet that person only tries to read every available option on their "menu" waiting for us to say "Yes". Why? As far as I can recall, which the phone call took place one year ago, I was asked "Do you have a problem with you fare?" "Are you involved in an accident?" "Are you asking for background check progress?" Kidding me????


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Why don't you just get a job and eliminate the thousands of problems that can happen all together with rideshare? I do not get why so many people go to such great lengths to not just get a job...with a steady paycheck..instead they risk their lives to make at best min wage and that is at best. Dude go get a job.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Nah doesn’t even have to be that serious. I let my medical card lapse for my cdl and got a dmv violation for failure to surrender license.

Keep in mind, this just had to do with my cdl. My class D license was valid the entire time. I have no tickets or accidents period in over 10 years.

I went to dmv same day I was deactivated. Surrendered my cdl and got the violation removed.

After 2 dozen calls to Uber support and probably the same in screen shots sent showing Chekrs updated and cleared background check, I finally gave up. Closest green light hub is 6 hours away, f that. 

Uber just kept telling me “Due to something on your background check. Etc. contact Chekr if you believe it’s incorrect”. I always said no, it is in fact correct and it’s cleared. Your info is incorrect.

Good luck getting someone that makes a difference though. Rohit just keeps repeating that script over and over. Eventually you’ll get someone who asks for pictures and proof but that goes nowhere either.

2 years, over 4500 rides with just a Uber I think and a 4.92 rating, I realized they got me. For a brief time I actually believed a corporation would do the right thing. Haha.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Yeah they screw you over just before you got that 3000 rides so they don't have to pay for the tuition and stonewall you from completing anymore trips. Uber trying to cost cut anyway they can.

You probably have to go to court and get those record sealed so you can pass the background check otherwise no go.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> OP so sorry that you have been through all this but there are a few things that I don't quite understand.
> 
> You have had over 2000 rides which means that you should have cleared the background check in order to drive. Why would Uber conduct another time? Second, you have a few violation tickets but how is it Uber's fault? It is always the best to keep a hard copy of your insurance policy in the glovebox but depending on your state, an electronic version is also acceptable (could be insurance app or online account). Third about your tuition. Do you really expect that to be paid by Uber in full? It is true that some officers are purely @@@@ despite that apparently on the highway everyone drives above the limit but even 1mph above the limit is deemed as speeding by default. Unless you were driving at an incredibly high speed (say 10mph above limit), most of them do not really step in (at least this is my experience). I have learnt from other threads that an applicant need to apply for a loan himself/herself first before Uber can do their job. Have your programme started already?
> 
> ...


Both Goober and Gryft have Checker run your BC every year. You must pass every year.

Not sure if this cat is fishin because his story just doesn't quite add up. However we all know of Goobers incompetence and carelessness


----------



## why not (Oct 2, 2016)

What surprises me is that the OP was surprised by Ubers actions.
I mean, what did you expect? Uber flaunt the rules, regulations and of course the law every chance they get.
Sadly thanks to technology this is the world we now live in, no gold watches anymore.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've also learned the hard way that no promised money is ever guaranteed. You must always assume that some long delay or or backfire will happen when someone promises funds to come from somewhere. Unless you have a great history with that person or entity where you know they're reliable. Money is finnicky.


Good luck with it all.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber also ruined by life as I can now no longer hire private rides for under public transportation cost. It really is devastating


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

never let anything go on your record. if you get a citation hire an attorney,it will be lowered to a benign charge you will pay the fine and it will not go on your record.i am sorry cause i know you were counting on this job to support your family but it is your own carelessness that caused the deactivation...try lyft or another job. good luck



Ssgcraig said:


> I think you are correct, parking tickets are not moving violations and do not reflect in the decision.


parking tickets will only go on your record if they are not paid and they go to warrant


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> never let anything go on your record. if you get a citation hire an attorney,it will be lowered to a benign charge you will pay the fine and it will not go on your record.i am sorry cause i know you were counting on this job to support your family but it is your own carelessness that caused the deactivation...try lyft or another job. good luck
> 
> 
> parking tickets will only go on your record if they are not paid and they go to warrant


You don't even need to hire an attorney unless you can't go to court yourself. Just request a court date, the DA will gladly offer to reduce a moving violation charge to non-moving if you pay the court fees. They just want the money and they don't want to waste time. If you like to gamble, refuse the plea bargain and schedule a court date. Usually the cop won't show up because he's out issuing more tickets to rake in more money from drivers. Your charges will be dismissed. Play on the weaknesses of the greedy system.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Are you in Texas? Texas cops like to give tickets for no insurance when they know full well you have insurance when they run your plate


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Was your speeding conviction for 20+ over the speed limit?


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Uber has no liability. They don't care whether you are activated again or not. 

I'd contact the background check company directly and threaten a lawsuit if they don't resubmit your proper violation report.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> I have a lot of disgust towards Uber like the rest of us, but this whoa is me Uber destroyed my life topics are ridiculous.


I'm with you there. If you're foolish enough to rely solely on a sleazy company like Uber to pay your bills, you probably have a long sequence of bad life decisions which best explains why you're in the spot you're in.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm with you there. If you're foolish enough to rely solely on a sleazy company like Uber to pay your bills, you probably have a long sequence of bad life decisions which best explains why you're in the spot you're in.


You never know if the situation someone is in, is because of bad decisions, or if he never learnt to take good decisions because no one was there to teach them. It could have been an unexpected event that put them on the street, no necessarily their fault.

It's so sad to see these kind of answers.

Instead of helping you rather attack. Let me remind you that you are in this forum too. And even if you have a full time job, you never know. Something can happen and suddenly you can only rely on Uber.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So Uber took them under their wing and then said, "he has prior speeding tickets." Wouldn't one of the ticket's drop off the 3 year radar by now?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Sorry this has happened to you... But sadly that's just how they operate... They are a sorry bunch of bastards with no regard for us drivers...


Let's try to be a little more appreciative here. Uber has uplifted thousands of people. Eighty percent of drivers, I talk to, absolutely love Uber!

And, in fact, Uber is working great for me. Really like that ♥ $1500/mo lifetime residual, they're sending me, whether I drive or not.

Thanks Uber!

The haters have only themselves to blame.

My two cents.
?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Let's try to be a little more appreciative here. Uber has uplifted thousands of people. Eighty percent of drivers, I talk to, absolutely love Uber!
> 
> And, in fact, Uber is working great for me. Really like that ♥ $1500/mo lifetime residual, they're sending me, whether I drive or not.
> 
> ...


I usually make $300 a week on the side. I usually work no more than 15 hours.

I feel for this guy, but his story doesn't pass the sniff test. We need Paul Harvey here.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Let's try to be a little more appreciative here. Uber has uplifted thousands of people. Eighty percent of drivers, I talk to, absolutely love Uber!
> 
> And, in fact, Uber is working great for me. Really like that ♥ $1500/mo lifetime residual, they're sending me, whether I drive or not.
> 
> ...


Hahahah I used to think you were nuts... Now I know for sure... Luv the sarcasm tho... Very funny


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Hahahah I used to think you were nuts... Now I know for sure... Luv the sarcasm tho... Very funny


You just can't stand anybody positive, pro corporate and successful.

Sounds like you could use some serious motivational training. There's help out there.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Go get a REAL JOB DB! You cant rely on GOOBER!



MiamiKid said:


> You just can't stand anybody positive, pro corporate and successful.
> 
> Sounds like you could use some serious motivational training. There's help out there.


You can't stand ANYONE that doesn't believe they are a limo driver like you do dirt bag! Go shine your POS Prius! This is a shit job for shit pay. Point A to B that's it! Jesus you need help!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Don't be stupid. Go get a real job


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

There's one other possibility. Many of Uber's fail criteria are not publicized. It appears that it only takes ONE speeding ticket, if the speeding was more than 20 mph over the speed limit. How fast were you going and what was the speed limit?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OP seem to have gone a bit quiet.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> There's one other possibility. Many of Uber's fail criteria are not publicized. It appears that it only takes ONE speeding ticket, if the speeding was more than 20 mph over the speed limit. How fast were you going and what was the speed limit?


don't listen. Get a JOB


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Go get a REAL JOB DB! You cant rely on GOOBER!
> 
> 
> You can't stand ANYONE that doesn't believe they are a limo driver like you do dirt bag! Go shine your POS Prius! This is a shit job for shit pay. Point A to B that's it! Jesus you need help!


Calm down man.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Calm down man.


UMMMM nooooooo


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Let me remind you that you are in this forum too. And even if you have a full time job, you never know. Something can happen and suddenly you can only rely on Uber.


I don't have a full-time job. I have a part-time on-call job that pays even less than Uber or Lyft. But, I'm not beating the Hell out of my car with this other job...so, it's actually a better source of income for me.

I don't blame anyone or anything for my position in life. I live within a strict budget and save every dime I can. Many people refuse to do that, and when the bills finally come due, they start finding fault with everything... except their own inability to handle money like an adult.

Uber/Lyft is a lousy way to pay the bills. It is an acceptable way to fill in the gaps where another part-time job may not. Anybody who keeps doing Uber/Lyft full-time while blaming those companies for their own lousy personal career choices doesn't deserve pity. They deserve ridicule.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I don't have a full-time job. I have a part-time on-call job that pays even less than Uber or Lyft. But, I'm not beating the Hell out of my car with this other job...so, it's actually a better source of income for me.
> 
> I don't blame anyone or anything for my position in life. I live within a strict budget and save every dime I can. Many people refuse to do that, and when the bills finally come due, they start finding fault with everything... except their own inability to handle money like an adult.
> 
> Uber/Lyft is a lousy way to pay the bills. It is an acceptable way to fill in the gaps where another part-time job may not. Anybody who keeps doing Uber/Lyft full-time while blaming those companies for their own lousy personal career choices doesn't deserve pity. They deserve ridicule.


I wish you never go through rough times where you HAVE to rely on Uber.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wish you never go through rough times where you HAVE to rely on Uber.


Oh shit. Put on the big girl panties on and stop crying! You want to blame "rough times" on your inability to take ownership that your at fault for not having a job during the best economy we have seen in decades.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wish you never go through rough times where you HAVE to rely on Uber.


I've been homeless and suicidal. That kind of shit will toughen you up and make you see the error of your ways. I learned that putting all your eggs in one basket is a disaster waiting to happen.

I have enough money in the bank that my W-2 job and Uber/Lyft could disappear tomorrow, and I'd still have food on the table and a roof over my head for years. Owning a house helps with that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Oh shit. Put on the big girl panties on and stop crying! You want to blame "rough times" on your inability to take ownership that your at fault for not having a job during the best economy we have seen in decades.


Even though the unemployment rate is low, individuals can still experience rough times, possibly due to bad decisions (who can say they haven't made any?) or bad luck (illness, accident, local conditions, etc).
Still I agree that Uber is not a career and at best may be considered a stop gap measure until one lands a better job, preferably with benefits.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've been homeless and suicidal. That kind of shit will toughen you up and make you see the error of your ways. I learned that putting all your eggs in one basket is a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I have enough money in the bank that my W-2 job and Uber/Lyft could disappear tomorrow, and I'd still have food on the table and a roof over my head for years. Owning a house helps with that.


Interesting. Did people laugh at you and bully you when you were homeless and suicidal? If you had help: did it feel good to have help? If you didn't have help: wouldn't have felt nice to get help?

You had to hit rock bottom to toughen up. Maybe this is his call.

Don't be so judgmental. Specially when you've been in a similar place...


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've been homeless and suicidal. That kind of shit will toughen you up and make you see the error of your ways. I learned that putting all your eggs in one basket is a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> I have enough money in the bank that my W-2 job and Uber/Lyft could disappear tomorrow, and I'd still have food on the table and a roof over my head for years. Owning a house helps with that.


The thing about it is that you LEARNED to not do just Goober! People haven't learned that yet. As someone that is a combat vet that has pretty severe PTSD, I still manage to hold down a full time job, get VA disability, and drive part time. These people that don't know what it's like to battle demons and still make their way have no sympathy from me.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> The thing about it is that you LEARNED to not do just Goober! People haven't learned that yet. As someone that is a combat vet that has pretty severe PTSD, I still manage to hold down a full time job, get VA disability, and drive part time. These people that don't know what it's like to battle demons and still make their way have no sympathy from me.


Exactly. He learnt from his mistakes.
Now this guy is learning from his own mistakes.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

His family suffers is difficult to understand


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> The background thing happened to me in September 2018. Difference with my situation was the app showed me as online, waiting for trips. I knew something was wrong after three hours and no pings. Checked the rider app, and I am not showing. Called the awesome support line and after hours was finally told it was the background check.
> 
> What happened is I didn't drive for months prior to September 2018, so I ignored the messages that I needed to opt in and consent to a background check. Uber without warning took me offline once I started driving again. Took a week to get back on, I don't have anything that would fail the CORI.
> 
> Seems like you do have violations that would cause you to fail, which is your fault, not Ubers. They run a check once a year AT LEAST. 3 violations in one year and you are deactivated.


3 minor vios, or three minor accidents REGARDLESS OF FAULT, or some combination of the two categories totalling 3 in THREE years = deactivation until enough age out to be fewer than 3.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


OP, welcome to UP.

Here is the bottom line. Uber is a bit of a scheme, really. Even the ASU free online school is not anything that great and wonderful. Many organizations use the 'Free ASU' angle.

As for the background check issue:

https://uberpeople.net/search/949578/?q=background+check&o=relevance


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Chorch said:


> You had to hit rock bottom to toughen up. Maybe this is his call.


Sounds more like he broke some traffic laws, Uber found out, and now he is mad that they're doing what every other employer would do in this situation.

This isn't my first driving job. In fact, my other job is a driving job. If we get three tickets/accidents in five years, we are out the door. What makes this guy so special that he is exempt?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> My statement was silly ? Your statement was redundant and unnecessary . Obviously we all TRY not to get tickets , but they happen .. what world are YOU living in ???


Do they though? I've been driving over 20 years and the only ticket I ever got was for doing 60 in a 50 lol. $20, 0 points. And only cuz I missed the sign in of speed changing and it was quota day for the cop. I do consider myself one of the best drivers on the road (and so do most people that drive with me...good driving is my top badge). I don't think I've been lucky...pretty sure I just follow the rules and drive well. I've driven over a million km.

It seems to me that if tickets are "just happening" to you, you might need to improve your driving skills and are almost certainly breaking traffic laws regularly.

Roll through stop signs? Make turns from a non turning lane? Cut people off? Use the entire merging lane to merge slowly? Go back to school if you do any of this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

njn said:


> doesn't matter if tickets are paid. 3 violations in 3 years is a deactivation.
> 
> insurance considers 3 in 3 drivers high risk.


I dont think parking tickets show up in my state or checkr

Do other states show parking tickets in driving history?

I am also confident there is no 3 strike policy in Florida

We dont even have to have our cars inspected lol


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> I am also confident there is no 3 strike policy in Florida


Probably not, or no one would be allowed to drive.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Probably not, or no one would be allowed to drive.


Pretty sure 25% of ride share drivers in Miami aren't supposed to be driving lol


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Pretty sure 25% of ride share drivers in Miami aren't supposed to be driving lol


True.


----------



## minnoshh (Apr 22, 2019)

The way it has always been for thousands of years yet a small % of humans have shown enough progress that they can actually resist from attacking another when they are down.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

minnoshh said:


> The way it has always been for thousands of years yet a small % of humans have shown enough progress that they can actually resist from attacking another when they are down.
> View attachment 366025


That's actually how twitter got invented


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Uber did NOT #$%^$ your life. YOU chose to drive for them!
Hate when people blames others before blaming themselves for their bad choices.
NO one forced you to drive for these evil app companies and it was a BAD decision you made to drive for them instead of finding a more secure/stable job to support your family...the joke is on YOU!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

FuberNYC said:


> Uber did NOT #$%^$ your life. YOU chose to drive for them!
> Hate when people blames others before blaming themselves for their bad choices.
> NO one forced you to drive for these evil app companies and it was a BAD decision you made to drive for them instead of finding a more secure/stable job to support your family...the joke is on YOU!


IKR! There's an epidemic of blame-everything-on-everyone-else going around.

News flash! You are the author of your own demise. You are the sum of your choices. Even when people do you wrong, it's still 100% you. I'm sure if you examine your decisions you'll find one where you could have done better to avoid the bad person/situation.

And most importantly, always remember:

If you want to do it, you'll find a way.
If you don't want to do it, you'll find an excuse.

AND


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

njn said:


> doesn't matter if tickets are paid. 3 violations in 3 years is a deactivation.
> 
> insurance considers 3 in 3 drivers high risk.


and those are the stupid and no sense things that do NOT help America being the best country in the world



FuberNYC said:


> Uber did NOT #$%^$ your life. YOU chose to drive for them!
> Hate when people blames others before blaming themselves for their bad choices.
> NO one forced you to drive for these evil app companies and it was a BAD decision you made to drive for them instead of finding a more secure/stable job to support your family...the joke is on YOU!


If you are a legal alien or an American citizen I would highly recommend to find a GOOD job. It is safer, less stressful and more stable than UBER. Do Uber as a part time


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> The thing about it is that you LEARNED to not do just Goober! People haven't learned that yet. As someone that is a combat vet that has pretty severe PTSD, I still manage to hold down a full time job, get VA disability, and drive part time. These people that don't know what it's like to battle demons and still make their way have no sympathy from me.


Then go ahead and be better than the morons you are surrounded by. Don't stoop to their level. Offer grace, kindness and even sympathy, even when they don't deserve it. Be of higher moral fiber. Being cruel and shaming is toxic and not at all good for your character.

I wouldn't have ever wasted the time to type the above if you hadn't served. I value your service and am grateful. I just hate to see you suffer. Kindness and grace to even the unworthy are (probably) your ticket to peace.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

So you got 3 tickets in a short period of time and that's uber and checkrs fault...i paid my electric bill two days late...damn you uber


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It indicates that the person that responded is not interested in being helpful in any way and just wants to mock your writing style. You will encounter lots of these people. Just ignore them and move on. They are not even worth a snarky response.


If you want to be taken seriously, you need to communicate properly.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

F-uber- said:


> My Uber Story
> 
> So I have been driving with Uber for almost a year now, in which time my soul goal has been to try to hit the 3000 rides with them so I can get my tuition payed for by Uber to the ASU online college. The reason I drive for Uber is so I can support my wife and 3 year old daughter. But here is a story how Uber has really screwed me over and hasn't done anything or care about it. October 2nd, 2019 I was on my way to drop my daughter off with my wife so I could head out to work for Uber however I noticed my Uber account had been put on hold due to some unknown reason, all it said was to contact "Uber Support", which if any of you have ever contacted Uber Support you will know how unhelpful they really are, I won't go into that right now though. I called Uber Support and they told me my account was on hold due to the background check being run and should be up and running in 7-15 days, that was not acceptable because I have many bill to pay and I have to be able to make money, I mean it would be like if another company all the sudden just told someone not to come in to work for 7-15 days because of some reason but they weren't fired or let go they just didn't get to come to work for a week or 2 without pay. Now a week earlier on September 23rd, 2019 I went and rented car car with the Hertz/Uber team up they have. I drove 1 week with the vehicle which was nice to be able to not have to put so many miles on my personal vehicle and I liked the fact that if I hit a certain amount of rides Uber would help pay for that vehicle. However, the second week Uber shut off my account without warning because they are running the background check. Now I'm gonna talk about what is on my background check, I have 3 infraction or tickets whatever you want to call them nothing crazy, speeding ticket and one time I didn't have my insurance card on me but I still had insurance at the time and a parking ticket, these things have happened in the last 2-3 years. They have all been payed for and taken care of no outstanding bills or things I need to go to court for. So here is where it all gets fishy, Uber told me to go to a court and get documentation for proof that all this has been taken care of and I still don't owe money, CheckR the background company Uber has told me that the background check was completed and was fine and it was up to Uber if they wanted to hire me again, so I went back to Uber with the correct documents that showed that this was all taken care of and they told me that the background company had needed this to see that it was clear and I could start driving again. So I sent the documents to CheckR and gave them a call to follow up with them and they said the only thing I could do to clear my background check was to call a local DMV and ask them to remove the infractions from my driving record and I'd be good to go. So already Uber and CheckR are not adding up together for what I should do so I can start making money again to support my family. For those of you who don't know this infractions or tickets stay on your driving record for 5 years and the DMV cants remove them before hand. So does any of this add up? Oh, and also I have 2,538 trip completed over 9 months with an Uber rating of 4.92 and I'm a diamond member I consider it a good rating,I am almost to the 3000 mark I believe Uber doesn't want to pay for my tuition so they are finding a reason to shut down my account. Have any of you had anything like this happen?


Parking tickets and not having an insurance card on hand does not go on your DMV report unless you ignored them and was forced to go to court.



F-uber- said:


> Yes


If the parking ticket and driving without an insurance card is on your DMV then you probably ignored these citations until you had to go to court and pay the parking ticket and present proof of insurance. That's the only way these citations would show on your DMV, especially the parking ticket.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

DexNex said:


> If you want to be taken seriously, you need to communicate properly.


why would you want people who work for childrens wages to take you serious? they dont respect themselves actually accepting $8 or less a ride

business agreements & research papers sure a message board filled with shills & math failures lol no thanks

let me guess your ego so big you think people actially take you serious & you can change strangers minds on forums because of your sentence structure? gold star & a badge for you now drive me 5 miles for the same


UberAdrian said:


> Do they though? I've been driving over 20 years and the only ticket I ever got was for doing 60 in a 50 lol. $20, 0 points. And only cuz I missed the sign in of speed changing and it was quota day for the cop. I do consider myself one of the best drivers on the road (and so do most people that drive with me...good driving is my top badge). I don't think I've been lucky...pretty sure I just follow the rules and drive well. I've driven over a million km.
> 
> It seems to me that if tickets are "just happening" to you, you might need to improve your driving skills and are almost certainly breaking traffic laws regularly.
> 
> Roll through stop signs? Make turns from a non turning lane? Cut people off? Use the entire merging lane to merge slowly? Go back to school if you do any of this.


hmmmm new model vehicle literally pulled over every 3 weeks 90+% no ticket they were fishing of course how dare that n.... have a nicer car than me

minivan havent been pulled over in years even with 5 or 6 pros in the back like too $hort

im sure its purely councidental

pretty sure youre not brown in an expensive car mr perfect


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Did you not have a phone with you? Because you could have shown the officer proof of insurance on your phone. And if you did have valid insurance and were cited for driving w/o insurance, the citation would have been dismissed once you provided the court your insurance info. Also, why were you stopped in the first place? You failed to mention that. The cop didn't just randomly pull you over to check to see if you had insurance on your vehicle. Lastly, parking tickets are typically municipal violations. They don't affect your driving record and wouldn't show up in a DMV record. 

This is why your story doesn't add up. You were probably driving without insurance, got caught speeding and some other third traffic violation you're not sharing with us. If you were seeking advice from this forum, the least you could have done was be completely honest about your situation.


----------

